# Poppys new look ?



## erinrose (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi all, just wanted to show off Poppys New hair do! Only second cut as she is 8 months, very happy with it  She was looking pretty wild child before!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Poppy is beautiful.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I like before _and_ after


----------



## erinrose (Mar 24, 2015)

Thank you  me too but I must admit it's nice to finally see her beautfiful eyes! Yes forgot to say its a before and after, here's another full length


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Great trim. She looks lovely.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lovely - she can see! I am a fan of the just ready to be cut look


----------

